
Is the stethoscope dying? High-tech rivals pose a threat - rbanffy
https://www.apnews.com/6cf7790448ee48b3a4844213c78e783b
======
JohnFen
Ironically, I purchased a low-tech stethoscope last year to use in the course
of developing my high tech electromechanical hobby projects. It was the best
option in terms of cost/benefit and I have found it tremendously useful.

